# Migrate from Linux to FreeBSD



## solskogen (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi!

I'm going to migrate a server from Linux to FreeBSD, but I'm wondering what file system I can use to migrate data. I'm going to use a spare USB disk to do that.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 2, 2014)

FreeBSD should have no problems reading an EXT2 or EXT3 filesystem. As long as it is using a 'regular' MBR/GPT partitioning and not LVM (LVM is not supported).


----------



## Crivens (Jun 2, 2014)

There is IIRC a limit on the inode size in the ext2 code - so you may not be able to mount the file system. When it comes to transfer of data in these circumstances, the simple solution is to use tar and write the output directly onto the partition or the complete disc. Then untar directly from that place again. No file system will be in the way.


----------



## solskogen (Jun 2, 2014)

Hm, FreeBSD should be able to read ZFS that have been created on Linux, right?


----------



## kpa (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't see why importing a ZFS pool created on Linux wouldn't work on FreeBSD. The whole idea of ZFS is that the on-disk format is architecture and operating system independent.


----------

